
Microsoft is Working on a New Bot Framework - nikolay
https://www.petri.com/microsofts-working-new-bot-framework
======
nikolay
Code of Conduct:
[http://botframework.blob.core.windows.net/web/docs/Developer...](http://botframework.blob.core.windows.net/web/docs/Developer-
Code-of-Conduct-for-Microsoft-Bot-Framework.htm)

------
nikolay
The future home of the Bot Framework:
[https://www.botframework.com/](https://www.botframework.com/)

